# Hoyt Rampage or Martin Bengal Pro



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking for a back up bow and was wondering if anyone has shot this two bows side by side?


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

id definitely go with the hoyt. can't go wrong with a hoyt. the price is good too.


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

and when i say the price is good, i mean for the rampage ( other hoyts are kinda pricy). but definitely go with the hoyt


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info: The local proshop sells Hoyt and I like the way the Rampage feels and shots but, would like to shot the Bengal before making the final choice.


----------



## madman350 (Dec 12, 2011)

looking at the specs for both bows, the bengal pro appears to have the edge. its lighter, more adjustable, is rated faster , isnt magnesium, and theyre both about the same price. so it looks like on just the basis of bang for the buck the martin seems to give more for the money. shoot it too then decide . you may just wind up with both ,lol.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I would go with the bengal pro more then likely ,,But shoot em both them decide...


----------

